# benidorm camp sites



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all
need a bit of advice on camp sites in benidorm, looking for some thing thats good for a full time wheel chair user close to town center or promenade i also have a dog 
hope someone can help
cheers 
medsteps


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Elraco

http://www.campingraco.com/

Camping Raco is located in the best area of Benidorm , close to the Levante beach and in a natural setting surrounded by trees, with lots of sunshine, giving you maximum comfort and exclusivity in Camping & Caravanning.
A unique place to enjoy the sea and mountains, excellent communication for its proximity to the beach, hospital, hotels, restaurants, parks, golf courses, entertainment ...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Villasol would be my recommendation BUT they have a no dog policy.
So as above El Raco.. La Toretta is not as flat and well paved so could be an issue for wheelchair. 
The Bus stops outside the campsite to take you to town, cost €1.40 a trip. Most of the buses are now wheelchair accessable..
Disabilty scooter hire is cheap and easy as well. 2 main suppliers Amigo24 and Easihire... Aprox €40 a week if you need one.

There are other sites but never stayed on them so cant comment.


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

*benidorm*

many thanks for your quick replys 
i saw a site on the map called benisol, it looked quite central to the front haven't found much info about the site, on there web site it looks a bit hit n miss
any one stayed there?
medsteps


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I think Benisol is further out than el raco, there is Camping Arena-blanca across the road from raco nice site but not flat.

Peter.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

You might consider Cap Blanch at Albir Play on the road between Benidorm and Altea. Its an ACSI site and though its a lot further from Benidorm than the others mentioned, the same bus on its way to central Benidorm passes the site and the bus fare is the same on all that route. 
Also, this is a pretty flat sit and there's a lovely long beachside promenade right from the site entry to Altea. There are various bars and restaurants nearby.
This site gets busy though so you might have to book.
Have a great trip!


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Our favourite was camping hercules villajoyosa now gone  
 jean


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

*Benidorm Sites*

Currently sat in the El Raco site till May. Its around 1km from the beach/festivities has good wheelchair access all round the site but on a slight incline which may cause you a problem if self propelled (if you know what i mean). There is a good flat wide cycle/mobility pavement all the way downtown etc. My wife has a mobility scooter and finds it no problem. Dogs are allowed on site but on a lead and there is a dog walking area set aside. Was full until today but there are a lot of the winter seasonners leaving as i post this. Admittedly this in not the nearest site to the centre but i would thoroughly recommend it. Hope this is of some help.


----------

